# Ibs-D Sucks!! Gallbladder?



## LaBellaGabriella (May 21, 2004)

Hey guys!! Im new to this board. Found it while sitting here with this terrible tummy ache, on a friday night no less, while everyone is out having fun. I hate to be so negative but hey having ibs-d is not the funnest thing ever. So ill tell you guys a lil bit about me. I live on Long Island in New York, about 45 mins away from manhatten and 45 mins away from the hamptons, perfect place to live right? Not if your me, ibs-d infested and homebound. You see, im one of those who cant go to the bathroom anywhere but at home. I cant get over it







anyways, i had my first ibs attack on a train!! how much does that suck, i was on my way home from the city and it hit.... what a long ride that was, to say the least i made it home after 45 mins of tummy rumbles and cold sweats, ughhh. So that would happen from time to time, you know it was not to bad just needed to watch what I ate. Well, a few years went by like this, all of the sudden everything bad started happening to me, I had to go back to college, my stepmom died, then my aunt, then my cousin, and my boyfriend and i broke up....... I decide to eat Mcdonalds and then ouuuchhhhhhh the most excruciating pain i have ever been in, rush to the ER and the decide to rip my gallbladder out of my tummy...well needless to say there idiots, yeh i dont have gallbladder attacks anymore but, i do have the worst case of D every day of my life, like nine thousand times a day. Its so releiving to hear your stories, and your my age. Everything is so hard to do, Dating, new jobs, new classes, you all know....But this is my question has anyone else had their gallbladder out? If so did u develop ibs-d, im on lotronex right now, and zoloft, the lotronex sucks, it dosent work at all, i had an upper Gi and small bowel series done, lactose test, blood work stool samples, everything came back fine so far, so i dont know what else it could be. I heard about questran for my situation, any try it out? I would love to hear stories, and any advice would be awsome. Thanks LOVE ME


----------



## lindsaythieman (Jun 3, 2004)

LaBella sounds like you've had it really bad. New York City is awesome, sorry that you have ibs-d and can't enjoy it to the fullest. Yesterday I was diagnosed with IBS after having a colonoscopy done. yikes! so now i'm trying to find others who have the same problems. I had my gallbladder taken out over a year ago and since that time I have had D just about every day. I don't know though if having my gallbladder removed caused the IBS. It is incredibly embarrassing when I have to rush away to the bathroom ALL the time. I am in college now and that is stressful enough without worrying about finding a seat close to the door so I can rush out when i need to. My doctor prescribed me hyoscyamine which is basically a muscle relaxer. I can keep you posted on how that goes, I don't really know yet. Sorry I can't offer more advice, I'm pretty new to this stuff.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I had my Gallbladder removed over a year ago and had terrible d all the time like you. My gi doc then perscribed my questran, it is a powder you mix with juice. The questran has totally stopped my d, I can now eat what ever i want and not worry. It has totally changed my life, you should really ask your doc about it, I'm surprised that he does not know of it. If you look on in the d forum you can find lots of threads on questran. The reason some ppl get d real bad when there gallbladder is removed is because there is too much bile salts in your system and your body wants to dump it all out. Questran soaks up the excess bile. I hope this helps please check it out. Selena


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hello, I just wanted to check back and see how you are doing. I sent you a link about chronic d and questran, I hope you feel better soon. Selena


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

You might also checkout Linda Nape's listings on Caltrate. She has controlled her gb related d for years, now. (Look in the OTC Board for anything on Calcium.)Good luck.Mark


----------



## LaBellaGabriella (May 21, 2004)

Thank You guys for all of your advice, I havent talked to my doc since I had the upper GI, i think im gonna switch docs, she dosent listen to me, and dosent realize how debilitating this really is. The last time I was in her office I asked her about Questran, and she prescribed me Lotronex she said "its better" boy was she wrong, so now im an immodium junkie, it helps but i still have an attack every now and then, and still have this incredible anxiety about eating anything away from home, i really want to try questran but its my last resort and i will be so dissapointed if it dosent work, I dont know what to do.... any advice????


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

try questran, don't wait it has changed my life so much i can eat out and do all sorts of things with no worry of an attack. please try it and do not wait.


----------



## LaBellaGabriella (May 21, 2004)

selena, were you really bad, like as bad as me? I mean I have so much anxiety about it, like it rules my life 100 percent... tell me about how u were before Questran Please!


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

LaBella, before questran my d was so bad that not even immodium or any drugs that had worked before my gallbadder was removed helped at all. I could barley leave the house and if I did have to go somewhere I would not eat anything at all and sometimes I would still have an attack. I remember being so upset and depressed because all the meds that helped control my d did not work at all after the surgery. Luckily I only had to deal with all that for about a month before I saw my gi doc agian. As soon as I said what was happing he knew exacly what was wrong and why I was having such terrible uncontrollable d. He said that this happens to some ppl that have thier gallbladder removed and wrote me a prescription for questran. He explained how it was really a cholesterol med but it abbsorbs the excess bile and so it helps ppl with bile salt d from not having a gallbladder. As long as I take it I have no d it has totaly changed my life, I no longer worry about an attack. I just can not say enough good things about it and how much it really has worked for me. The d ruled my life 100 percent too before I started this medicine. Please please find a doctor who knows what thier doing, even my regular doc knows and prescribes it for me and I no longer see a gi doc. Don't wait I know your worried about it not working and it being a last resort but what if it does work for you and you can have a normal life again. I would hate to see you suffer when there is something that could work for you. Good luck Selena


----------



## LaBellaGabriella (May 21, 2004)

Thanks so much Selena, Im really thankfull for people like you in this world, I am going to try it, and hope for the best. Pray for me.. all my love LaBella


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Keep us posted on how your doing and how the questran is working. For me it worked the first day but I hear it can take a couple of weeks for some. I hope your feeling better Selena


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi LaBella I was just wondering how you are doing. I hope things are going well for you and that you are feeling better Selena


----------

